# Etymology of the name Casilda



## toinon

Bonjour, 
Le prénom espagnol féminin Casilda peut-il venir de l'arabe "chant" ou "poésie" ? Comment cela s'écrit-il, s'il vous plaît ? Merci.

Hello, 
Does the spanish name for girl Casilda come from arabic "song" or "poem" ? How that could be writtent, please ? Thanks a lot.


----------



## dkarjala

toinon said:


> Bonjour,
> Le prénom espagnol féminin Casilda peut-il venir de l'arabe "chant" ou "poésie" ? Comment cela s'écrit-il, s'il vous plaît ? Merci.
> 
> Hello,
> Does the spanish name for girl Casilda come from arabic "song" or "poem" ? How that could be writtent, please ? Thanks a lot.



Oui, il se peut très bien qu'il vienne du mot _qaṣīda _ou قصيدة, qui signifiait une sorte de long poème. Cependant, la présence du 'l' doit s'expliquer par une forme dialectale sous-jacente قصيضة c'est-à-dire _qaṣīḍa_, provoquée par le 's' emphatique.


----------



## toinon

Merci. Malheureusement votre message est incomplet. Quel suspense ! J'attends la suite avec impatience.


----------



## dkarjala

Ha! Excusez-moi de vous avoir fait attendre...je voulais tenter de vous répondre en français, ce qui m'a pris un peu plus de temps...pour ne pas mentionner que j'avais poussé "reply" trop tôt.


----------



## toinon

Merci beaucoup. En savez-vous plus sur les _qaṣīda _? Etaient-ils écrits ou improvisés ? A quelle époque ? Dans quelle aire géographique ? Merci de votre aide.


----------



## dkarjala

toinon said:


> Merci beaucoup. En savez-vous plus sur les _qaṣīda _? Etaient-ils écrits ou improvisés ? A quelle époque ? Dans quelle aire géographique ? Merci de votre aide.



La poésie arabe était orale mais non pas improvisée. Elle se  composait de vers metrés que les poètes devaient mémoriser -- comme  d'habitude chez pas mal de cultures anciennes. Bien sûr, on commençait à  l'écrire avec la diffusion de l'écriture. Le mot est utilisé de nos  jours de façon synonyme avec 'poème' mais il a connu beaucoup d'usages  plus spécifiques à travers les siècles et de civilisation à civilisation  (cherchez par exemple les sens perse et urdu du mot sur le web). Pour  en savoir plus, je vous conseille de consulter un livre sur la  littérature arabe.


----------



## fdb

La dérivation qaṣīda > *qaṣīḍa ?! > Casilda me paraît impossible. En outre: qaṣīda “ode” n’est pas de nom personnel en arabe.


----------



## dkarjala

fdb said:


> La dérivation qaṣīda > *qaṣīḍa ?! > Casilda me paraît impossible.



Impossible? Pourquoi?

1) L'origine du nom n'est pas établi
2) Supposé qu'il vienne de la langue arabe, on s'attendrait à une forme avec ض à la place du د comme dans d'autres mot empruntés: القاضي > alcalde, etc.
3) Il n'est pas du tout impensable que l'élément emphatique se soit étendu jusqu'au د. La diffusion de l'emphase diffère beaucoup d'un dialecte à l'autre.



> En outre: qaṣīda “ode” n’est pas de nom personnel en arabe.



Vous avez tout à fait raison, mais ce ne serait pas la première fois qu'un nom familier soit passé à une langue étrangère en tant que nom propre.


----------



## berndf

Moderator note: Moved to EHL.


----------



## relativamente

No creo que sea de procedencia árabe, aunque Santa Casilda era hija de un rey musulmán de Toledo, muerta en 1050.
Más bien parece de origen godo como Hermenegildo  Leovigildo  Atanagildo personajes godos también de Toledo de época muy anterior, concretamente siglo VI.
Me imagino que el nombre Casilda era popular en Toledo por esa época de Santa Casilda.
Hay otros nombres con la terminación ild como Rosilda y Matilde.


----------



## fdb

Spanish alcalde implies the old pronunciation of ض as an emphatic lateral. Spanish ld cannot very well represent the modern Egyptian etc. pronunciation as [ḍ]. That is why I consider d > ḍ > ld to be impossible.


----------



## Dib

^
Do you mean that ض and د weren't an emphatic/non-emphatic pair in Moorish Spain?


----------



## fdb

I don’t think we really know. In modern Arabic dialects ض and ظ have merged; they are realised as a voiced emphatic interdental spirant in those dialects that have preserved the interdentals, and a voiced emphatic alveolar stop [ḍ] in those dialects that have lost the interdentals. Originally ض was a voiced emphatic lateral, and thus quite different from ظ.


----------



## Dib

Very interesting. Thank you!


----------



## dkarjala

fdb said:


> Spanish alcalde implies the old pronunciation of ض as an emphatic lateral. Spanish ld cannot very well represent the modern Egyptian etc. pronunciation as [ḍ]. That is why I consider d > ḍ > ld to be impossible.



I think I understand now - you say this because the *lateral *articulation implied by the spelling with -ld- would not be likely to 'spread' to the voiceless stop as a pharyngealized one would (if the emphatics were even of an articulation that was prone to spreading at that time anyway). That is certainly a good point; however, I still think many unnecessary assumptions underlie it and of course, the data is obscure at best.

Of course, to be realistic, I think the Gothic explanation probably remains the simplest.


----------



## bearded

Hello
Should the Gothic explanation be true, does anyone have ideas about the etymology and/or the meaning?


----------



## relativamente

I have searched in some websites that give non scientific ethymologies for persons names.There are several of those websites in Spanish.
Of course I dont trust they give a true ethymology
Just as a curiosity y copy and paste the explanation given in two webs

In one I read
CASILDO
Nombre Masculino de origen Árabe.

El mancebo que lleva la lanza.


In other web

Significado del nombre Casilda

De origen polémico, puede venir de la voz germánica hatuhild: "batalla, combate", o del árabe kassilda: "cantar"


----------

